# [SOLVED] Kernel-Power 41 error



## pentacube

Hey all. I have seen threads about this around, but none of them seem to fix the problem for me. My computer has recently started randomly shutting down. These are very hard shut downs, usually seeming like somebody pulled the plug. It happens between 1 and 2 hours after booting it back up. Using the event viewer it shows the problem is a "kernel-power 41" error.(will post the details below)
I will detail what I have done so far to try and fix the issue.

-reformatted the hard drive and installed a fresh version of windows 7 professional.
-installed the latest drivers for sound/chipset/video/etc.
-disabled the ATI sound driver leaving realtek HD driver on and vice versa
-ran memtest using both sticks of RAM, and then ran memtest, using one stick at a time, and then using each stick in seperate slots one at a time.
(while running memtest however the shutdowns come more quickly, usually in a matter of minutes)

Computer Specs
-Windows 7 professional x64
-OCZ Reaper HPC Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800
-LG 22X DVD±R DVD Burner
-GIGABYTE GV-R487-512H-B Radeon HD 4870 512MB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express
-GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3P LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard
-Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 Wolfdale 3.16GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor
-CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W power supply
-Western Digital Caviar Blue WD6400AAKS 640GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive

==================== Event Details ========================

- <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" /> 
<EventID>41</EventID> 
<Version>2</Version> 
<Level>1</Level> 
<Task>63</Task> 
<Opcode>0</Opcode> 
<Keywords>0x8000000000000002</Keywords> 
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-03-08T07:07:34.530435200Z" /> 
<EventRecordID>1431</EventRecordID> 
<Correlation /> 
<Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="8" /> 
<Channel>System</Channel> 
<Computer>Justin-PC</Computer> 
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" /> 
</System>
- <EventData>
<Data Name="BugcheckCode">0</Data> 
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter1">0x0</Data> 
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter2">0x0</Data> 
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter3">0x0</Data> 
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter4">0x0</Data> 
<Data Name="SleepInProgress">false</Data> 
<Data Name="PowerButtonTimestamp">0</Data> 
</EventData>
</Event>

=======================================================

Windows has made no minidump files otherwise i would post that as well. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jonf

*Re: Kernel-Power 41 error*

Hi,

This may not necessarily help you, neither will it necessarily be the problem in the first place; but take a look at this thread and see if anything there is of any help to you.

Post back here if you still have problems. Hope this helps.


Regards,

Jon.


----------



## pentacube

*Re: Kernel-Power 41 error*

That was one of the threads I had come across before, it did not solve my problem. Thank you for the prompt reply though.


----------



## pentacube

*Re: Kernel-Power 41 error*

Just a quick update, I have noticed I am getting event 6008 under the error section seconds after the critical event 41. 


Code:


=========================== Event Details===========================
- <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
  <Provider Name="EventLog" /> 
  <EventID Qualifiers="32768">6008</EventID> 
  <Level>2</Level> 
  <Task>0</Task> 
  <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords> 
  <TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-03-08T16:56:07.000000000Z" /> 
  <EventRecordID>1810</EventRecordID> 
  <Channel>System</Channel> 
  <Computer>Justin-PC</Computer> 
  <Security /> 
  </System>
- <EventData>
  <Data>5:59:35 AM</Data> 
  <Data>‎3/‎8/‎2010</Data> 
  <Data /> 
  <Data /> 
  <Data>10372</Data> 
  <Data /> 
  <Data /> 
  <Binary>DA0703000100080005003B0023004F00DA070300010008000A003B0023004F00600900003C000000010000006009000000000000B00400000100000000000000</Binary> 
  </EventData>
  </Event>


==================================================================


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Kernel-Power 41 error*



pentacube said:


> -ran memtest using both sticks of RAM, and then ran memtest, using one stick at a time, and then using each stick in seperate slots one at a time.
> (while running memtest however the shutdowns come more quickly, usually in a matter of minutes)


Memtest86+ runs outside of Windows, i.e., Windows does not even load.

Whatever is going on in your system is a pure hardware problem - unknown.

How old is the hardware?

jcgriff2

.


----------



## pentacube

*Re: Kernel-Power 41 error*

just under 2 years. I guess I'm lucky I built the same exact computer using the same exact parts for my friend/roommate which should make it much easier to test parts :tongue: .


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Kernel-Power 41 error*

Since your still on, let me take a quick look at WERCON - run msinfo32 - 
START | *msinfo32* | save w/ default NFO file ext 

Zip it up and attach.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## pentacube

*Re: Kernel-Power 41 error*

Here it is.


----------



## pentacube

*Re: Kernel-Power 41 error*

quick update. Just took both of my memory sticks out and replaced them with one 2gig stick from my buddies computer and ran memtest. It continues to shut down during testing. So motherboard or power supply issue perhaps?


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Kernel-Power 41 error*

Hi - 

*EDIT:* Please specifically see end of post re: Over-clock


`

All I see in WERCON is 6 entries from 8 March 2010 - 3 of which are PCA2 )program compatibility issues) involving SIMS



Code:


[font=lucida console]3/8/2010 5:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0

	Event Name: [color=red]PCA2[/color]
Response: Not available

	Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:

	P1: [color=red]Sims3_1.4.6.00002_from_1.3.24.00002.exe[/color]

	P2: 15.0.0.498

	P3: Setup.exe

	P4: InstallShield

	P5: Acresso Software Inc.
P6: 1
P7: 200
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Justin\AppData\Local\Temp\{6a6196d8-ef4c-463e-b714-c9492031811f}\appcompat.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\NonCritical_Sims3_1.4.6.0000_3e74bb604c4f996dad3b79154b1fce56243b1643_cab_0253f363

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 77c97f3d-2adb-11df-930c-001fd080ffe3
Report Status: 4[/font]

`

I did notice the presence of Daemon Tools which has been a primary cause of BSODs in Windows 7 systems and Vista before that - at least since I have been processing dumps for 2+ years now. 

However, while Daemon may play a role in Windows 7 BSODs, it does not account for memtest86+ crashing.

Just to be sure - you are running memtest86+, correct? The memtest86+ ISO burned to CD and used to boot...?

http://www.memtest.org/#downiso

What happens if you use your sticks in your friend's system? 
What happens if you boot your friend's system with the memtest86+ CD?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

*EDIT:*


Did the system run Vista prior to Windows 7 RTM?

Did you run Windows 7 beta or Windows 7 RC?

Were ALL x64?

The msinfo32 NFO file - how much RAM was in the system 2 or 4 GB? msinfo32 shows 2 GB RAM.

What about BIOS?



Code:


[font=lucida console]Version	6.1.7600 Build 7600
Other OS Description 	Not Available
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	JUSTIN-PC
System Manufacturer	Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
System Model	EP45-UD3P
System Type	x64-based PC
Processor	Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8500  @ 3.16GHz, 2166 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 2 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date	Award Software International, Inc. F4, 9/18/2008
SMBIOS Version	2.4
[/font]


*EDIT #2* -

*Are you over-clocked??*



Code:


[font=lucida console]Processor	Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8500
          @ [COLOR=Red]3.16GHz[/COLOR],[COLOR=Blue] 2166 Mhz[/COLOR],  
       2 Core(s), 2 Logical Processor(s)

[/font]


My system - 


Code:


[font=lucida console]OS Name	Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate
Version	6.1.7600 Build 7600
Other OS Description 	Not Available
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	CENTRAL_INTEL
System Manufacturer	Hewlett-Packard
System Model	HP Pavilion dv7 Notebook PC
System Type	x64-based PC
Processor	Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P7350  
       @ [COLOR=Red]2.00GHz[/COLOR],[COLOR=Blue] 2000 Mhz[/COLOR], 
       2 Core(s), 2 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date	Hewlett-Packard F.13, 10/1/2008
SMBIOS Version	2.4
[/font]


----------



## pentacube

*Re: Kernel-Power 41 error*

yeah, it's the bootable ISO version on a DVD. I will check the RAM in his computer with the memtest disk soon here. As far as the previous installations go, if I remember correctly when I switched from Vista 64 to windows 7 I did a reformat and fresh install of windows 7 professional retail x64. I believe I only had one stick in while I made the msinfo file. I haven't touched the BIOS as I would have liked to exhaust other options first, given how unstable the computer is.
As far as the processor is concerned, I haven't adjusted anything concerning the CPU since I installed it. Will post back with the results of the memory endeavor.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Kernel-Power 41 error*

Run PC Wizard 2010 and attach the report - something is not right w/ those CPU #

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php

RIGHT-click on desktop icon, select "Run as Administrator"

Click on File, Save as, select "hardware" - save as HTML file. Zip it up & attach to next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## pentacube

*Re: Kernel-Power 41 error*

Here ya go.

I tested both sticks of my RAM in my buddies computer with the same memtest disk and it all came back clean.


----------



## art_l_j

*Re: Kernel-Power 41 error*

I see that you have an ATI Radeon HD 4870 Graphics card.

There have been widespread reports of ATI 4xxx and 5xxx Graphics card driver problems:



> There are 3 big categories of problems:
> 
> #1 is people experiencing 2d crashes: to these people, a good fix that seems to be working very well for most is to set your idle clocks higher (most suggest 400MHz for core and 900MHz for memory, but any value between that and 725/1000 should, in theory, be fine.
> 
> #2 is people experiencing 3d crashes: to these, it's a little bit more complicated. A lot of people had success by setting the voltage higher, or downclocking the core and memory for more stability. It certainly is a more complicated problem than the 2d crashes.
> 
> #3 is people (like me...) getting both. In this case, as far as I know, the only thing you can do is severely downclocking your core and memory in order to get more stability, but still... there are crashes (less often though...)


Full Article:
Radeon 5xxx Owners Report Grey Screens/Hangs



> A significant amount of ATI users have taken to the AMD user to user forums to complain about grey screens, crashes and colored-striped hangups.
> 
> (There's actually countless forums out there with threads like this – including at least 4 threads in our own forums. I'm concentrating on the AMD forums because these guys, between them, have collected nearly 40 pages of possible causes involving everything from Windows, to mobos, to RAM.)
> 
> So far it's unclear as to what is causing the problem. Users report that grey, brown or colored stripes/screen appear while playing games, watching movies and in some cases, while idle. The problems seems to be confined to the HD 5xxx series, although there are a couple of mentions of 4xxx cards.


One thing's for sure, there's a serious problem with the lineup; and so far ATI/AMD haven't stepped up to the plate to take care of it.

[The above was copied from a user's Post at PlanetAMD64, where I am a member.]

I think that this 'ATI Driver bug', is worth looking into.

Best regards,
Art

*[UPDATE]* So after huge amounts of forum trawling, we're seeing the following model numbers crop up again and again: 4770, 4850, 4870, 5770, 5850 and 5870. The cards seem to be coming from all different companies; the following are the ones we've seen crop up more than a few times from different users: XFX, Sapphire, Diamond, ASUS and HIS.


----------



## pentacube

*Re: Kernel-Power 41 error*

I reset the CPU frequency to it's factory defaults and it's running perfectly! I got through 3 full passes in memtest with both of my sticks in place and it hasn't shown any signs of trouble in hours. Thank you so much for all of the help, I really appreciate the work you have done. I'll be visiting these forums for quite a while after my experiences here.

One thing is still confusing me however. What would cause the CPU frequency to change like that? I hadn't touched the settings at all since I built the machine.


----------



## jonf

*Re: Kernel-Power 41 error*

Hi,

Did you reset the CPU frequency by clearing the CMOS, or did you use software? Perhaps your motherboard came with software that automatically under/overclocks your CPU based on a power profile or current usage? I know Asus motherboards typically come with Asus EPU-6 Engine software to manage the clock speed of the CPU.


Regards,

Jon.


----------



## pentacube

*Re: Kernel-Power 41 error*

I used the "restore default optimized settings" option in the bios.


----------



## pentacube

*Re: Kernel-Power 41 error*

It is usually bad practice to raise a dead thread. But seeing as this problem pertains to the original, from the same user, using the same machine I figured this would be a lot more effective. But anyway.

Hey all, as you can see from the previous posts my CPU was set with some weird clocking or something, the problem was solved by going into the BIOS and setting it to factory defaults. The problem now, is that the same problem has developed, with the same funky clock speeds. Only this time resetting to factory default just leaves it as is. What could be happening here? and is there any way to force the cpu to stay clocked a certain way other than the BIOS? because it doesn't seem to want to cooperate.


----------



## pentacube

*Re: Kernel-Power 41 error*

I'm uploading my msinfo32 file again along with a coretemp64 system info screengrab. The system seems mostly stable until I start a demanding program. Two programs that trigger the shutdowns are Crysis and intelburn test. 

Sorry about the numerous posts and the resurrecting of my previous thread, I just don't know where else to go with this problem. Thanks again.


----------



## jonf

*Re: Kernel-Power 41 error*

Hi,

Your temperatures appear to be a little on the high side, assuming those are idle temps. You should probably re-apply some decent CPU thermal grease such as Zalman or Arctic Silver, then report back with the new temps.

Hope this helps.


Regards,

Jon.


----------



## pentacube

*Re: Kernel-Power 41 error*

thanks jonf, I'll do that when I get back home later and I'll post.


----------



## pentacube

*Re: Kernel-Power 41 error*

ok awesome, that seems to have done the trick. Thanks jonf!


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Kernel-Power 41 error*

Yes, thank you *jonf*.


----------

